# The Music Stopped



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope that I'm putting this in the proper section. This was sent to me by a very good friend. It keeps my respect and admiration at an extremely high level for out military men and women all over the world. This is from Chaplain Jim Higgins in Iraq.


The Music Stopped....

For those who are not aware: At all military base
theaters, the National Anthem is played before the movie begins.


I recently attended a showing of 'Superman 3' here at LSA Anaconda. We have a
large auditorium we use for movies, as well as memorial services and other large
gatherings. As is the custom at all military bases, we
stood to attention when the National Anthem began before the main feature.. All
was going well until three- quarters of the way through The National Anthem, the
music
stopped. 

Now, what would happen if this occurred with 1,000 18-22 year-olds back in the
States? I imagine there would be hoots, catcalls, laughter, a few rude comments,
and everyone would sit down and yell for the movie to begin. Of course, that is,
if they had stood for the National Anthem in the first place. 

Here in Iraq , 1,000 Soldiers continued to stand at attention, eyes fixed forward.
The music started again and the Soldiers continued to quietly stand at attention. 
But again, at the same point, the music stopped. What would you expect 1000
Soldiers standing at attention to do ?? Frankly, I expected some laughter, and 
everyone would eventually sit down and wait for the movie to start.

But No!!... You could have heard a pin drop, while every Soldier continued to stand
at attention. Suddenly, there was a lone voice from the front of the auditorium,
then a dozen voices, and soon the room was filled with the voices of a thousand
soldiers, finishing where the recording left off: 

"And the rockets red glare, the bombs bursting in air, gave proof through the night
that our flag was still there. Oh, say does that Star Spangled Banner yet wave,
o'er the land of the free, and the home of the brave." 

It was the most inspiring moment I have had in Iraq and I wanted you to know what
kind of Soldiers are serving you. Remember them as they fight for us! 



Pass this along as a reminder to others to be ever in prayer for all our soldiers
serving us here at home and abroad. Many have already paid the ultimate price.. 

Written by Chaplain Jim Higgins

LSA Anaconda is at the Ballad Airport in Iraq, north of Baghdad.













IN GOD WE TRUST


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 5, 2009)

Good story, Aaron. Thanks for posting this!
Derek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 5, 2009)

What a great story my friend and good on all you soldiers, you show great respect for your country.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2009)

Good story!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2009)

I got this in an email a few weeks ago. Good story.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2009)

Good story Aaron, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

Its been going around Emails for quite some time now, probably since we invaded Iraq after 9-11. I know I've gotten it several times over the years...but I still can't find anything on Snopes to dis-prove it, and knowing the military, I will continue to believe it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Its been going around Emails for quite some time now, probably since we invaded Iraq after 9-11. I know I've gotten it several times over the years...but I still can't find anything on Snopes to dis-prove it, and knowing the military, I will continue to believe it.



I am sure it is true. If you ever go to a movie theater on a military post, everyone stands up for the national anthem.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2009)

I never know how true any of what I receive over the net is true but having relatives in the service and hearing their stories I tended to believe this one. I didn't know how old it was though.


----------

